# Do Clownfish Like Or Dislike Strong Water Movement?



## jamesw

Hi there peeps, just bought a couple clown fish today, they are around 1 inch long. I have a normal koralia 3 and a koralia magnum 5 powerhead in my 400 litre (5 ft long) tank. The clownfish seemed to be struggling in the current so I turned the big powerhead off. Question is, do they like or dislike strong currents? As preferably I would like to have both powerheads on so there are not any dead spots.

Thanks


----------



## Ægir

I would give them a few days, and then start turning the powerhead on more and more each day.

Clowns arent the fastest swimmers, and have a unique swimming "pattern"... They seem to swim more up and down (even in place), than forward.

I had false perculas 2 in my 155 bow, with 55-60x turnover and they did just fine... But they would typically hang out in 2 or 3 places and "ride" the current around. I would always turn off ALL (or leave on the smallest) pumps and give them a chance to eat, and not have to compete with the current, and other fish.


----------



## His Majesty

Ægir said:


> I would give them a few days, and then start turning the powerhead on more and more each day.
> 
> *Clowns arent the fastest swimmers, and have a unique swimming "pattern"... They seem to swim more up and down (even in place), than forward.*
> 
> I had false perculas 2 in my 155 bow, with 55-60x turnover and they did just fine... But they would typically hang out in 2 or 3 places and "ride" the current around. I would always turn off ALL (or leave on the smallest) pumps and give them a chance to eat, and not have to compete with the current, and other fish.


reason for this is because clowns live in a small area where their host anemone is. so they dont have much need for moving long distaneces just hanging in a small area.

clowns do well in high current. ive seen them while scuba diving and they seem more than happy. but its alsogood to have an area of dead water so they can rest if they wish

as aegir sugessted turn the powerhead up gradually each day. as long as they look comfortable and dont seem to be bothered its all good


----------

